# Langel Owners Club



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I noticed from Mutley's sig he is 'Founder Member of the Langel Owners Club'.

Could I apply to join please? This new arrival is running strong and keeping really good time despite obviously having led an active life :


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Robin

As you know we are a very exclusive club but I will put your application to the committee (That's me & Neal a.k.a. Flashharry) for due consideration. :gossip:

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Go on then you're in :thumbsup:

BTW that is probably only the 4th or 5th Langel I've seen (each one has been different) & is probably the earliest example I've come across, any idea of the age?


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks :yahoo:

Sorry, no idea of provenance. I spotted it on eBay, and the seller hadn't even photographed the correct watch, fortunately he sent both.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Robin S said:


> I noticed from Mutley's sig he is 'Founder Member of the Langel Owners Club'.
> 
> Could I apply to join please? This new arrival is running strong and keeping really good time despite obviously having led an active life :


And then there were 2. This ones on the way; slightly different face and case, looks like it has fixed strap bars to replace. Pic from aution lot so very much a before image ^_^


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Robin S said:


> Robin S said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed from Mutley's sig he is 'Founder Member of the Langel Owners Club'.
> ...


I saw that one & forgot to bid


----------



## DigiDog (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi team,

I inherited a Langel from my late Dad but I can't find any information about it. How

old is it... what's it worth? The glass needs replacing and it runs for a while then

stops so I assume it could do with a clean. Here's a photo. Any information will be

appreciated.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi DD

There seems to be very little info out there about Langel watches, I know I've looked  Similar thread here Although they do crop up occasionally each one I've seen has been a different model :huh:

Age wise I would hazard a guess at it being from the 60's (although I'm no expert) & whilst it probably doesn't have any great monetary value if it has sentimental value to you it may be worth a service & new crysal (+ a new strap / bracelet) & wear it for what it is.

Andrew

BTW Welcome to the forum


----------



## Pearlwhite67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Can i apply to join too? Ive got an langel watch with an elrex branded back . Its my grandads old watch and im aiming to get it serviced and running again


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

If possible I would like to join this exclusive club :biggrin:


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

I have had this for ages and it really needs some TLC.
A shame as it runs well and keeps resoanble time, I suspect its not worth much. Having said that I have a soft spot for it.
My wife reckons the soft spots between my ears. 

















Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## montytrucker (Jun 8, 2011)

Please can I join the club I have a lovely Langel watch that keeps excellent time and is a real good looker I'd put a picture up if I knew how!


----------



## wisdom (Feb 17, 2019)

Just got a Langel, lovely watch. May I join?


----------

